# Gentoo===>HTC

## kulis88

Cześć,

szukałem na necie ale nigdzie nie znalazłem jasnej odpwiedzi  :Sad: 

mam pytanko:

Czy da rade zainstalowac Gentoo na telefonie HTC Desire (a jesli tak to jak sie mniej wiecej do tego zabrać :Smile: )

telefon ma procesor Qualcomm Snapdragon QSD8250, 1 GHz oraz po ok 512 Mb RAM-u i ROM-u

mam juz gentoo na kompie ale ostatnio tak z kumplem zaczelismy sie zastanawiac czy da rade go postawic na smartfonie:)

Dzieki z góry za odpowiedzi:)

----------

## Jacekalex

Radziłbym popytać na tym forum:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/

Np: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=789003

Tylko ostrożnie, twoja zabawa - twoje ryzyko.

Pamiętaj jakby co, że "chcącemu nie dzieje się krzywda" ...  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## mikolajdrew

Mi niestety nie udało się tego zrobić. Czytałem gdzieś, że na HTC One da radę, ale niestety nie mam tego modelu więc nie spróbuję  :Sad: 

Pozdro!

----------

